# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik word 2 keer in de maand ongesteld :S

## Men0oOtje

Hallo,,

Ik ben 23 jaar en heb problemen met mijn cyclus..
Ik ben al paar maanden gestopt met de pil en nu word ik iedere keer 2 keer per maand ongesteld..
En als ik ongesteld bent duurt het 6 a 7 dagen

Hoe komt dit
Is dit ernstig??

----------


## christel1

Hoi, kan je eens niet naar de gyneacoloog gaan dan ? Zou me toch verstandig lijken. Als je veel bloedverlies hebt kan dit leiden tot bloedarmoede. Misschien moet je lichaam zich nog aanpassen aan het niet-gebruiken van de pil. Hoe lang was je cyclus voor je begon met de pil (kort of lang)... 
Groetjes

----------

